# Kontrolden çıkmak



## Zuccherro

Iyi Günler arkadaşlar

"Kontrolden çıkmak" anlamayı biliyorum ama nedeni kontrol*dan *yerinekontrol*den *diyiyoruz merak ediyorum
Anlatabilir misiniz?


----------



## shafaq

Zuccherro said:


> Iyi Günler arkadaşlar
> 
> "Kontrolden çıkmak" anlamayı biliyorum ama nedeni kontrol*dan *yerinekontrol*den *diyiyoruz merak ediyorum
> Anlatabilir misiniz?


Merak etmeye gerek yok. Doğrusu "kontroldan"dır. "Kontrolden" hatalı kullanımdır. In daily conversations we pronounce last syllbble of kont"rol" in a bit softened manner and then apply on it the "ses uyumu" rule.
That is the reason.


----------



## Zuccherro

Yes I am familiar with the softening manner in daily speech.
But it is because I found it written twice with -den in this BBC article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/turkce/haberler/2013/10/131008_brezilya_catismalar.shtml
Plus, the Sesli sözlük recognized "Kontrolden" as correct but not "kontroldan" ( http://www.seslisozluk.net/?word=kontrolden+çıkmak&from=kontroldan+çıkmak&lang=tr-en )


----------



## Rallino

Fransızca ve Arapçadan geçmiş, son harfi _L_ olan sözcükler genelde _ıslak bir L_ sesinden kaynaklı olarak _ince ek _alırlar. 
TDK'ya bakarsak eğer: _kontrol, *lü*_ şeklinde belirtiyor. Doğrusu bu şekilde yani.

Bunun gibi başka kelimeler de var: _hol, sol (nota), mol (kimya), __intikal, istiklal, istikbal, hâl, Alp, Harp, vals… _
Arapçadan geçmiş _-at _şeklinde biten kelimelerde de benzeri bir durum var: _saat, dikkat, vaat…

_
Bunları kural olarak saysak bile, bazen _yalancı Fransızcalaştırma _diyebileceğimiz durumlar da karşımıza çıkıyor. Bir tanesi _full_ sözcüğü. Bu, İngilizce bir kelime ve _koyu L _sesiyle okunuyor İngilizcede. Ama Türkçede, sanki Fransızcaymış gibi _"sulh" _sözcüğüne benzer bir şekilde okunuyor: _full*e*mek_ diyoruz, mesela. 
Bunun gibi bir başka sözcük de, Ankara'daki bir alışveriş merkezi olan _Ankamall_. _Mall_ İngilizce bir kelime olmasına rağmen; "_Ankamall'*e* gidiyoruz."_; _"Ankamall'd*e*yiz_." şeklinde söyleniyor.

----

_Translation on request:
_
Words that come from French and Arabic, whose final letter is L, are pronounced with a _soft L_ and receive _soft suffixes (-e, -i, -ö, -ü)._
If you check the TDK dictionary, it indicates the suffix: _kontrol, *lü*_. So this is the correct form.

There are other that behave the same way: _hol, sol (musical note), mol (chemistry), __intikal, istiklal, istikbal, hâl, Alp, Harp, vals… _
Words that come from Arabic that end in _-at_ have a similar feature: _saat, dikkat, vaat…

_However, aside from these rules, there are cases which we can call a _fake Gallicism. _One example would be the word _full_. This is an English word and is pronounced with a _dark L_ in English. However, in Turkish, we pronounce it as if the word came from French, in a way that rhymes with _sulh_. For instance we say _full*e*mek.
_Another such word is in the name of a shopping mall in Ankara: _Ankamall. Mall _is an English word, but we say things like: "_Ankamall'*e* gidiyoruz."_; _"Ankamall'd*e*yiz_." etc.


----------



## Zuccherro

Rallino said:


> Fransızca ve Arapçadan geçmiş, son harfi _L_ olan sözcükler genelde _ıslak bir L_ sesinden kaynaklı olarak _ince ek _alırlar.
> TDK'ya bakarsak eğer: _kontrol, *lü*_ şeklinde belirtiyor. Doğrusu bu şekilde yani.
> 
> Bunun gibi başka kelimeler de var: _hol, sol (nota), mol (kimya), __intikal, istiklal, istikbal, hâl, Alp, Harp, vals… _
> Arapçadan geçmiş _-at _şeklinde biten kelimelerde de benzeri bir durum var: _saat, dikkat, vaat…
> 
> _
> Bunları kural olarak saysak bile, bazen _yalancı Fransızcalaştırma _diyebileceğimiz durumlar da karşımıza çıkıyor. Bir tanesi _full_ sözcüğü. Bu, İngilizce bir kelime ve _koyu L _sesiyle okunuyor İngilizcede. Ama Türkçede, sanki Fransızcaymış gibi _"sulh" _sözcüğüne benzer bir şekilde okunuyor: _full*e*mek_ diyoruz, mesela.
> Bunun gibi bir başka sözcük de, Ankara'daki bir alışveriş merkezi olan _Ankamall_. _Mall_ İngilizce bir kelime olmasına rağmen; "_Ankamall'*e* gidiyoruz."_; _"Ankamall'd*e*yiz_." şeklinde söyleniyor.



Thank you Rallino I appreciate you trying to explain it but well my Turkish is still very young:$
To understand this I need to open a dozen of new threads ... ^_^'
Do you mind translating it please?


----------



## Rallino

I've just edited my post to include the translation.


----------



## Zuccherro

Çok teşekkürler!!
I will pay more attention to these words from now on 
But I am curious about the words _Alp, Harp, vals
_They don't end with a soft _L .. !!
_


----------



## Rallino

The _L_'s in _Alp_ and _vals _are soft. And _Harp_ is another such word to add to to the list. I thought it's worth knowing.


----------



## Zuccherro

Of corse it is thank you


----------



## Muttaki

shafaq said:


> Doğrusu "kontroldan"dır. "Kontrolden" hatalı kullanımdır.



I have never heard in my life someone saying "Kontroldan" instead of "kontrolden".


----------



## shafaq

Muttaki said:


> I have never heard in my life someone saying "Kontroldan" instead of "kontrolden".


*Here* you can find enough amount to appease your privation.
And here a question: According which rule in Turkish; "kontroldan" is wrong?


----------



## Muttaki

shafaq said:


> According which rule in Turkish; "kontroldan" is wrong?



According to the rule that "kontroldan" is wrong.


----------



## shafaq

Muttaki said:


> According to the rule that "kontroldan" is wrong.



Very didactic and impressive...  I appreciate your effort.


----------



## Zuccherro

Belki ikisi de doğru ... ? olabilir mi?


----------



## Rallino

Zuccherro said:


> Belki ikisi de doğru ... ? olabilir mi?



Hayır, öyle bir şey yok. _Kontrolden _doğru; _kontroldan_ yanlış. TDK _kontrolü_ olduğunu söylüyor. Tartışma konusu değil bu. Hangi kurala göre yanlış, diyemeyiz. Kurala uymadığı için istisna zaten.


----------



## ancalimon

Yumuşak "L" harfi ile bittiği için "kontrolden" diyoruz heralde. Eğer kontroldan demeye kalkarsak yumuşak L harfinden sonra duraksayıp dilimizi ayarlamamız gerekiyor.

Eğer kontrol sözcüğünü kalın harflerle söylersek kontroldan daha uygun oluyor.


----------



## shafaq

Rallino said:


> Hayır, öyle bir şey yok. _Kontrolden _doğru; _kontroldan_ yanlış.


Çünki Fransızlar oradaki "L"yi yumuşatarak söylüyorlar... Eeee... Bizim neyimiz eksik Fransızlardan...? Ağanın kuralının üstüne "Sesli Uyumu Kuralı"nı yapmak yakışmaz... Varsın zor olsun telaffuzu... Yeter ki Türkçe'yi  Fransızlaştırma kuralına uysun...


Rallino said:


> TDK _kontrolü_ olduğunu söylüyor. Tartışma konusu değil bu.


Orta Çağ Fransız Engizisyon Mahkemesi kararları bile sanırım bu kadar tartışılmaz değildi...


Rallino said:


> Hangi kurala göre yanlış, diyemeyiz.


 Fransız Engizisyonu çok kızar da yakar adamı sonra...diyeceğim ama bu; Orta Çağ Avrupası'nda geçerliydi sanki...


----------



## Rallino

Konudan sapmaya başladık.  
Kızmayın. Sorun şu ki, bir şeyi standart almak zorundayız; yoksa herkes kafasına göre yazacak. Çözüm olarak TDK'yı baz alıyoruz biz bu forumda. Her kurala ben de katılmıyorum - sonuçta _yazı_ suni bir olgu. Sonradan uydurma kurallar bütünü sadece; ama işleri bir standarda oturtmak için beğenmediğimiz yanlarını da kabul etmeliyiz. Pekiyi, hiç mi tartışmayalım? Tartışalım; ama burada, bu ilmekte değil. Bunun için bir _Culture Café_ forumumuz var.


----------



## Muttaki

shafaq said:


> Çünki Fransızlar oradaki "L"yi yumuşatarak söylüyorlar... Eeee... Bizim neyimiz eksik Fransızlardan...? Ağanın kuralının üstüne "Sesli Uyumu Kuralı"nı yapmak yakışmaz... Varsın zor olsun telaffuzu... Yeter ki Türkçe'yi  Fransızlaştırma kuralına uysun...



Kontrol zaten Fransızca bir kelime, bu neyin tartışması? Harflerimizi elimizden alıp Latin harflerine mahkum bırakınca yazıldıgı gibi okunan dil diyerek kakaladılar bugünkü yazıyı. Sesli Uyumu Kuralı kim oluyor? Bu dili bana Türk milleti öğretti. Türkçe bilen 1 kişi var mı bunun "kontroldan" diye söylendiğini kabul eden?


----------

